# First time sail to Bahamas



## cheapboxofwine

Our family of four is on a trip now traveling the ICW on our sailboat. We started in Wisconsin in September and are currently in Southport, NC--it's nearly Thanksgiving. Our original intention was to end the trip in Florida sometime Dec./Jan. before we move back to Sweden. I personally am enjoying this trip so much that would like to extend and see some other waters and keep the new experience going. We have met a great family on the ICW that we are buddying up with and they are encouraging us to go to the Bahamas. It feels like we are just getting started and a relaxing time of clear blue water, warm sun and sand sounds very enticing after 30-40 mile days of grinding down the ICW. So, my question to you readers, is what is it like to sail from Florida to the Bahamas? What can a newbie expect on the great wide ocean for 20 hours or so? Are the Fla. Keys just as interesting? I say this now, but we would only be able to travel until Jan/Feb. before we have to ship the boat to Europe from Florida. My husband is the experienced sailor and it would not take much to twist his arm to go. I am new to this as are our daughters age 6 and 4. Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie

Have no fear...A wonderful time awaits you. The crossing will only take you 8-10 hours then you will be in SAFE waters...and it is beautiful there with MUCH MUCH better water than the Keys and you can swim and fish and lobster and see beautiful reefs with just a snorkle and hang out with a wonderful group of cruisers. 
The only thing you need to do to be safe is to WAIT FOR WEATHER...
1. Don't cross the Stream when there is ANY wind out of the north. 
2. Don't cross the stream when there s ore than 10 knots out of the East
3. Don't cross the stream when there is more than 15 knots out of the rest.
4. Always wait for 24 hours of favorable wind to let the stream calm down before you leave...so you need a 48 hour good weather report.

Get EXPLORER brand chartbooks and the Steve Dodge Guide to Abacos for best routes and best information. 
Go and enjoy...you will not regret it!


----------



## cheapboxofwine

Cam,
Thanks for the advice regarding weather conditions and support for the Bahamas over the Keys. We will continue our trek South and see where it takes us!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I agree with Cam. I'm an experienced blue water sailor now, but I remember our first Gulf Stream crossings to the Bahamas too. Wait for the right weather, always know where the nearest safe harbor is & go - you won't regret it. Heck, I liked it so much I kept going & now I'm 1/3 of the way around the world.

You didn't mention what kind of boat you have. Is it well-found? Are all the reefing lines rigged? Does it have an inner forestay & staysail? Proper anchors? A good engine? Do you know the age & pedigree of the rigging? etc, etc. If the answer to all of these questions is yes, then have fun!


----------



## Vasco

cheap,

Hundreds of boats do it every year from MacGregor 26's to 100 foot yachts. Timing and weather is everything. If you jump off from Miami you'll be in good company. Many boats stage there and cross when windows occur. We usually go from Miami or lower Biscayne Bay and it usually takes us about 30 hours to get to Nassau where we check in. We then head south to the Exumas and beyond. In my view sailing in the Bahamas can't be beat. After the trek down the ICW it'll be a treat to drop your hook in waters where you can see it set or sail (or motor) across the Bank where you can see the conch (there's still conch there) on the bottom as you zip by.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great Advice... What are the recomendations on going from St Augustine, FL to the Abacos? Definately wait for the weather window. no gulfream crossing with north wind or above 15k. Ho about west end as a check in? Marsh harbor? Perils and advice wanted and asked for. Davit


----------



## camaraderie

Davit...from St. Augustine...the advice is to sail south to at least West Palm...then cross the stream. You can check in at West End if you make a day crossing. 
My preference is to leave at midnight for the Memory Rock waypoint...arrive in daylight onto the banks and keep going to great sale cay. From Great Sale cay anchorage...then go toGreen Turtle Cay the next day and check in there. Wait for good weather for the Whale Cay passage and they you can head to Marsh Harbor. Cruisers net is ch 68 8:15 daily on the VHF once you get to Green Turtle.


----------



## HerbDB

I am also a first timer to the Bahamas. We crossed from Lake Worth Inlet (West Palm Beach) direct to Memory Rock like the previous poster recommended. We left at 3:00 AM and crossed onto the Bahamas Bank at Memory Rock at Noon. We continued to the Great Sale Cay anchorage arriving there at about 8:00 PM. There is no problem traveling on the bank after dark if you have a GPS.

We cleared customs at Spanish Cay the next day. This is a great place to clear in as long as you call ahead to make sure the customs lady does not leave before your arrival. The marina does not charge for tying up to clear in and customs comes to your boat. Spanish Cay is a private resort with a marina and airport. It is their off season and we had the resort pretty much to ourselves. They welcome cruisers during the off season to help justify keeping a customs official on island. This is quicker than anchoring out and dingying in to Green Turtle.

We stayed for two nights to rest up. 

Herb DuBois
on Split Decision in Marsh Harbor, Abacos


----------



## camaraderie

Herb...glad you had a good trip over. I like to leave W. Palm around midnight to arrive at Great Sale in daylight. If you see another Cat called Mothra while there (typically in Hopetown)...say hi from Camaraderie! Have fun!!


----------



## HerbDB

My son and I are going to start Scuba lessons here in Marsh Harbor tomorrow, but after they are finished we are going to check out Hope Town, Man o War and Guana. I will look for your friends and say hello.

We are looking for spots to take family members when they visit us here this winter. The first group arrives on Dec 16th. This includes some children, so we are looking for beaches with nice swimming and safe snorkeling. 

If anyone has suggestions, I would welcome them.

Herb DuBois
on Split Decision in Marsh Harbor, Abacos


----------



## camaraderie

Well...safesest, nicest beach for kiddies is on Treasure Cay. 
Nicest snorkeling I think is on the ocean side of Guana Cay...walk south on beach from Nippers to high rocks and the reefs are pretty close in but this is not safe for little kids...though they will enjoy the lovely beach and close in surf. 
Decent snorkeling for little kids is available at the beach just across the road from the Jib Room...lots of fish to look at. 
Also recommend the beach at Hope town. You can take moorings at both Hopetpwn and Guana. Dinghy to the Jib room to get to the beach across the road.


----------



## Skytour

Here,here on Spanish Cay for Customs. Our favorite. Fast & easy. Follow the wind recommendations for a drama free crossing. We pushed a tight weather window and the Gulfstream turned into a washing machine. Took a 10 hour beating from 15-20' waves over the bow.


----------



## davidpm

Not that it is a real problem Sky but you posted on the end of a thread that was last active several years ago so you might not get the visibility your comments deserve.
We would love to hear about your adventures.
Why don't you start a new thread and tell us about yourself, your boat and your crossing experiences.


----------



## ksgallyrit

Dear Experienced Sailors, 

I think about renting Beneteau '40 sailboat for sailing from Ft. Lauderdale to Port Lucaya Marina, Grand Bahamas Island next year May 2013. It will be my first big step and I will build my confidence in my sailing skills.

Personally, I experienced in sailing on 24 ft. long J/24 sailboat since last year. Last Fall, we motored our rental sailboat across 3-5 ft. waves to Catalina Island overnight with my ASA instructor for my Bareboat & coastal cruising course 104. I am still rookie learning how to dock and undock a large sailboat 40 ft long. Also I will need to practice my sailing skills on that large sailboat this summer. I just completed ASA courses from 101 to 105. I will plan to take ASA Advanced Coastal Cruising course 106 this Fall. 

Beside weather & wind issues, do you have any other advice for me about crossing Gulf Stream safely? Should I rent a life raft, EPIRB and plenty of water jugs for just in case of emergency althought it is about 60 nautical miles crossing? Is it wise choice for me to cross Gulf Stream overnight without hiring the experienced captain?

Thank you, 
Troy


----------



## floridajaxsailor

Interesting thread, thankyou for all the helpful suggestions especially wind issues.
-JD Heard of anyone doing the crossing in 20-22 footers?


----------



## CaptainForce

'Interesting looking back at this old thread. I see all the thoughts in crossing suggestions and I continue to be amazed that people ignore the potential advantage of the 2.5kt average northerly current of the Gulfstream. You must take about a 120 degree course to make due east from Lake Worth to West End. Why not head up with the current from Lauderdale? .....more miles, but faster,- easier. ...Miami to Bimini... take advantage! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## ebs001

CaptainForce said:


> 'Interesting looking back at this old thread. I see all the thoughts in crossing suggestions and I continue to be amazed that people ignore the potential advantage of the 2.5kt average northerly current of the Gulfstream. You must take about a 120 degree course to make due east from Lake Worth to West End. Why not head up with the current from Lauderdale? .....more miles, but faster,- easier. ...Miami to Bimini... take advantage! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


Many more miles for sure...a days trip to Ft. Lauderdale to save a couple of hours crossing time to West End and nothing to north of Memory Rock. If you are going to the Nassau or Bimini then it's worth heading south to south Biscayne Bay or Miami.


----------



## ksgallyrit

Thank you (CaptainForce & Ebs001) for your advices. What level should I be qualified in order to sail on my own (not hiring captain) to West End, Nassau or Bimini? I thought that West End is safe destination for me to begin and experience. When I arrive in West End, I will know that I can sail to Nassau and Bimini in order to develop more experiences. Is that right?


----------



## ebs001

ksgallyrit, check this out before you decide where your going to go in the Bahamas: Cruising to the Abacos, Bahamas
Most people motor across the stream or at a minimum motor sail. If you have a good weather window all you need is navigation skills. Once on the Banks you can practice your sailing skills in relative protection. Bahamas tend to be a winter destination so there are very few boats crossing to the Bahamas in May (most are returning). If you were crossing in November or December it is usually easy to get a buddy boat or two with whom to do the crossing. It is always a better way to go so it's worth asking on VHF 16 before you go.


----------



## CaptainForce

ebs001 said:


> Many more miles for sure...a days trip to Ft. Lauderdale to save a couple of hours crossing time to West End and nothing to north of Memory Rock. If you are going to the Nassau or Bimini then it's worth heading south to south Biscayne Bay or Miami.


Sure, you're right! .....and most people are coming from the north as the OP for their trip across to the Bahamas, but not all. I've also seen people wait for a few days for a "weather window" in Lake Worth while they could take one or two of those waiting days to position themselves south to Lake Sylvia or Key Biscayne to better ride the "Stream". Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TQA

CaptainForce said:


> I've also seen people wait for a few days for a "weather window" in Lake Worth while they could take one or two of those waiting days to position themselves south to Lake Sylvia or Key Biscayne to better ride the "Stream". Take care and joy, Aythya crew


A few days! I have waited weeks in December for a half decent window!


----------



## CaptainForce

TQA said:


> A few days! I have waited weeks in December for a half decent window!


TQA, So true! ...and I've made it across and them sat anchored in Great Sale for a week while the norther keeps screaming! I'll try to wait 'till Spring! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## ksgallyrit

Thank you again, Ebs001 & CaptainForce for new information. I appreciated your new advices. I never know about that. I am still learning. I will check your link (Cruising to Abacos, Bahamas). You are the best sailors! May the sea force be with you!


----------



## The Jenny

Hello all. I am a rookie sailor. I am saving a hunter 23 from destruction. She is going to be beautiful ( THE JENNY ) after my wife. I have a 10hp honda 4 stroke and my sails. We will be coming from Mobile, Al. My dream is to take THE JENNY and Jennifer to the Bahamas. Is this doable with this size boat? Roll Tide! I love this forum. Mungu Akubariki!


----------



## TQA

The Jenny said:


> Hello all. I am a rookie sailor. I am saving a hunter 23 from destruction. She is going to be beautiful ( THE JENNY ) after my wife. I have a 10hp honda 4 stroke and my sails. We will be coming from Mobile, Al. My dream is to take THE JENNY and Jennifer to the Bahamas. Is this doable with this size boat? Roll Tide! I love this forum. Mungu Akubariki!


Yup it is doable.

Just be very cautious about choosing a good weather window and make sure you have charts for all the bailout options.

Take extra fuel and be prepared to motor sail all the way to Bimini/memory rock.


----------



## SFranks

Great Info!


----------



## AstralTim67

My Dad is leaving out of Biscayne Bay this morning at 4:00AM and heading for the Bahamas, not sure where exactly. They may postpone if these conditions are not ideal. I just sent him the message but I'm sure they are already aware. I just wanted to be sure. This is his first big journey other than traveling all the way from Buffalo, NY. They've been gone since October 5th and have been in Flordida for a few days now. They were just taking a liesurely sail to get there. Yes, we are all worried.


----------



## wsmurdoch

They will be fine. We have taken our boat to the to the Bahamas nine times so far and plan to be going again this winter. Irish Eyes to the Bahamas Our favorite crossing is from Key Biscayne to Bimini leaving like your father around 4am. We leave from near No Name Harbor and clear customs in Alice Town, Bimini. We are usually at Weech's Dock in Alice Town by 2pm. We have done that seven of the nine trips.


----------



## colemj

While they will most likely be fine, it may not be comfortable. The wind is SE 20kt today, seas 4-6' outside the gulfstream. Tomorrow would be a better option if they haven't left yet.

Mark


----------



## AstralTim67

Thanks! That is precisely what they are doing, going to Bimini. If he left at 4am today, like 19 hours ago, when do you think I can expect to hear from them? I guess they opted to go in the rougher weather, which I personally don't understand but then again, I really don't know the size of the sailboat. Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it.

Tim


----------



## colemj

If they were going to Bimini from Miami, they should be there by now.

Mark


----------

